# Superocean II 42 or 44?



## usc1

Hi Y'all,

I am planning on purchasing my first Breitiling. I decided on the Superocean II 42 but I got to thinking. Does the 42 wear small? I had a Marathon TSAR at 41 and it wore small which I did not like. I do not have enormous wrists. My wrist circumference is only 7.25".

In the world of watches, a 2mm difference is quite noticable. Should I stay with the 42? 

Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## mpalmer

I'd go with 42mm. 44mm is really pretty big for everyday wear, or at least it would be to me...


----------



## CRW161

I was in a similar position very recently with my SOH purchase so I tried both 42 and 46 back to back at the AD. To be honest either would have looked great but in the end I went with the 42 and more than happy with the choice. You may need to try them both if you can manage it and see which is right for you.
On a side note the experience did tell me that I could get away with 46mm watch in the future if necessary (I was always a bit wary of the bigger dials looking "too much")


----------



## dreamer00

I'd say 42 from a size perspective. 

But I understand the 42 is polished and the 44 is brushed, which may or may not make a difference to you. (Wish they did a 42 brushed!)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Agree with 42mm. They are big/thick watches to begin with and a 44 can be quite sizeable.


----------



## bhudrei

They are both ok, I guess what matters most for me is what I'm wearing the week prior. If I'm wearing 40mm then I grab the 44mm breitling SO, it feels huge. But if I'm wearing another 44mm then it feels normal.

At 7.25" wrist, I doubt that any of those 2 will be too big for your wrist.


----------



## JodyH

Here's my SuperOcean 42 on my 7.25" wrist.
It's a thick watch and wears as large as my 44mm Sinn U1.


----------



## AvantGardeTime

People obsess about the Watch diameter but often forget that what really tells the story is the actual case height measurement lug to lug. You can have a 46mm watch but if the case height is 48-49mm it will still be very wearable because of the shorter lugs. Conversely you can have a 42mm watch with broad shoulders and long lugs over 50mm. That watch would not wear as well on smaller wrists because the top and bottom of the case would hang over the edges of the wrist.

Remember, concentrate on the case height.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

usc1 said:


> Hi Y'all,
> 
> I am planning on purchasing my first Breitiling. I decided on the Superocean II 42 but I got to thinking. Does the 42 wear small? I had a Marathon TSAR at 41 and it wore small which I did not like. I do not have enormous wrists. My wrist circumference is only 7.25".
> 
> In the world of watches, a 2mm difference is quite noticable. Should I stay with the 42?
> 
> Thanks for the opinions.


You could probably get away with the 44 judging from the picture above. I would try it on first.


----------



## ptman2000

I would say either would size would work ok. 

But make sure that you check out the polished in person. It's very shiny and I wasn't a huge fan of that.


----------



## AJCYR32

usc1 said:


> Hi Y'all,
> 
> I am planning on purchasing my first Breitiling. I decided on the Superocean II 42 but I got to thinking. Does the 42 wear small? I had a Marathon TSAR at 41 and it wore small which I did not like. I do not have enormous wrists. My wrist circumference is only 7.25".
> 
> In the world of watches, a 2mm difference is quite noticable. Should I stay with the 42?
> 
> Thanks for the opinions.


I'm considering the same watches for my next purchase. If memory serves me correct, I believe the 42mm lug-to-lug is 48mm, with the 44mm at 53mm. The 5mm difference would be significant. I have close to an 8inch wrist and my Sinn U1 is 44mm/50mm and fits just fine for me (just to give you some comparison). I think you could probably pull either off, but it really comes down to polished or brushed finish.


----------



## AndrewFromTexas

AvantGardeTime said:


> People obsess about the Watch diameter but often forget that what really tells the story is the actual case height measurement lug to lug. You can have a 46mm watch but if the case height is 48-49mm it will still be very wearable because of the shorter lugs. Conversely you can have a 42mm watch with broad shoulders and long lugs over 50mm. That watch would not wear as well on smaller wrists because the top and bottom of the case would hang over the edges of the wrist.
> 
> Remember, concentrate on the case height.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree and have said as much myself before in these discussions but the problem is that manufacturers almost never provide lug-to-lug case height measurements for their watches, they can be a real pain in the ass to get.


----------



## Ragna

for me 42mm is the maximum. On any brand.


----------



## AJCYR32

AndrewFromTexas said:


> I agree and have said as much myself before in these discussions but the problem is that manufacturers almost never provide lug-to-lug case height measurements for their watches, they can be a real pain in the ass to get.


I agree and generally look for the lug-to-lug height when shopping for watches. Sooooooo difficult to find these measurements on a consistent basis.


----------



## breitlingman12

Try it on first,for me 42mm is a bit too small especially if you are used to larger watches.44mm might be the way to go


----------



## felixxx

Since M1 is my main watch, I obviously vote for 44mm. 42mm is too small for me.


----------



## 991C4S

The 42mm is a very versatile size. I think you will be happy with it. 44mm pushes it the closer you get to a formal wear.


----------



## colonelpurple

usc1 said:


> Hi Y'all,
> 
> I am planning on purchasing my first Breitiling. I decided on the Superocean II 42 but I got to thinking. Does the 42 wear small? I had a Marathon TSAR at 41 and it wore small which I did not like. I do not have enormous wrists. My wrist circumference is only 7.25".
> 
> In the world of watches, a 2mm difference is quite noticable. Should I stay with the 42?
> 
> Thanks for the opinions.


The 44mm has a matt case which some people like and double the diving depth (not that that effects 99% of us  )
however it was too big for my wrist


----------



## jeremydw

JodyH said:


> Here's my SuperOcean 42 on my 7.25" wrist.
> It's a thick watch and wears as large as my 44mm Sinn U1.
> 
> View attachment 9487434


I do hate you now - this was my grail, but was unable to locate one when I was ready to purchase. So I have the normal version, but am always looking still...waiting for someone to part with one. Great watch, wear it in good health! Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Here's my 44 Superocean Special, has a different dial layout which I really like and also has a solid ceramic bezel!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidgt

Matt C said:


> Here's my 44 Superocean Special, has a different dial layout which I really like and also has a solid ceramic bezel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I really wish they made this in 42 and stainless !!! 
I would actually go put a deposit on one 

That would be the perfect Breitling for me , ooooo strapped to a pro 3 bracelet brushed !! Drool 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wpbmike

Davidgt said:


> Man I really wish they made this in 42 and stainless !!!
> I would actually go put a deposit on one
> 
> That would be the perfect Breitling for me , ooooo strapped to a pro 3 bracelet brushed !!


I've been thinking this too for a few months now. That would be the perfect Breitling.

The SO II really needs ceramic.


----------



## Matt C

Davidgt said:


> Man I really wish they made this in 42 and stainless !!!
> I would actually go put a deposit on one
> 
> That would be the perfect Breitling for me , ooooo strapped to a pro 3 bracelet brushed !! Drool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know it's 44mm, but it wears a bit smaller because of the thinness of the case and the black finish. Try one on before you knock the size, it may surprise you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLAVDIVS.MCMLXXXVII

Hello,
I'm having the same problem.. I really want a Breitling superocean II.. The problem is I would like it to be high polish.. but that is only for 42 mm models, and all my other watches are 44-46mm. I am worried that 42 mm would look too small for me. 
I have big 20cm wrists ( 7.8 inch). What do you guys think ? 
Also isn't a dive watch supposed t obe as big as possible for better readability under water?


----------



## r3nola

I think the 42 is the way to go. If you really dive maybe the 44.


----------



## CLAVDIVS.MCMLXXXVII

I don't really dive (more that 2m anyway, but I guess it's ok for that at 500m water resistance[I want to wear it at the beach]) . I was also worried about using a bracelet watch because I haven't worn a bracelet watch in years (read: since I was in 5th grade) and I have hairy wrists and I heard that bracelets can cause discomfort ( but I tried a Breitling on a bracelet an the local AD an it was ok, surprisingly fitted me perfectly and hair pinching was no problem)


----------

